# Boiling Chicken



## Angie

Hello!  I'm new here and always looking for a new recipe!

I have a great chicken dish that I want to cook today.  I will be using boneless, skinless chicken breasts.

The instructions say to "boil chicken until done".  I have never boiled chicken before and have no idea how long to boil it.  Of course, I will be testing it with a thermometer but I'd like to plan a time frame for when we can expect to eat this wonderful dish.

Thank you in advance for any input!


----------



## texasgirl

It doesn't take long at all to boil. I boil the pieces for about 20-30 minutes and the whole breast about 45 minutes. Just check it and make sure the middle doesn't have any pink in it. I have several recipes with boiled chicken.

BTW, welcome to DC!!


----------



## Angie

Thank you for such a quick response.  

I guess I should have mentioned the chicken is currently frozen.  Maybe add 20 minutes extra?

Thanks again!


----------



## Andy M.

Boiling meat makes it tough and rubbery.

Start a pan of water boiling and add salt.  Drop the chicken breasts into the boiling water.  Bring it back to a boil and then reduce the heat so it's barely simmering.  It should cook in a half hour or less.  

Check the internal temperature and take it out of the water as soon as it passes 160F.  It will continue to cook for several minutes after.

What's the recipe you're making?


----------



## texasgirl

You can run it under *cold *water to help it thaw and then cook it. I don't know that it will hurt being frozen though. Someone else will probably give you a better suggestion. That's just what I do if it's still frozen when I'm ready to cook it.


----------



## Angie

Thanks!

It's called Golden Chicken and was served at our wedding 7 yrs ago.  Here's the recipe the caterer gave us.  This was a HUGE hit at our reception and I've been dying to make it for years!

6 lg chicken breasts
Onion, chopped
Celery, chopped
Chicken bouillon
salt and pepper
1 C. celery, chopped
1 C. American cheese
2 cans cream of chicken soup

Cook in water; chicken breasts, bouillon, celery, onion, salt and pepper.  Drain, debone and cube chicken.  Saute 1 C. celery in water until clear.  Add to chicken.  Add cheese and soup.  Heat and serve on buns.  

Enjoy!


----------



## CharlieD

i WOUOLDN'T COOK IT FROZEN, YOU NEED TO DEFROST FIRST. (oops,


----------



## Angie

Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll get them out and defrosting right now!


----------



## Sicilian

The only time I boil chicken, is when making chicken noodle soup. So there's a thought, whip up some soup =]


----------



## Corinne

Lately I've been cooking chicken in the crock pot when I need it cooked for another recipe. Put it in there in the morning - it's ready to be picked, chopped or shredded when I get home from work. 

I've put a whole chicken in there - with no liquid - I end up with a nice strong broth when it's done cooking. If I am doing boneless, skinless breasts, I add water, salt & pepper because they're so dry to begin with.


----------



## QSis

I love poached chicken breasts to use in other dishes.  They are done in 10 minutes.  Saw Rachel Ray poach some boneless, skinless breasts tonight that looked perfect.

She was making soup, and poached 6 breasts in 6 cups of chicken broth, with some diced vegetables and herbs.  Here's the poaching part of that recipe:

"Cover the pot and raise heat to bring liquid to a boil. Add chicken to the pot, cover and reduce heat to medium low. Poach the chicken 10 minutes. Uncover the pot. Remove chicken and slice."

Honestly, that's all you need.  It's done and it's moist and tender.

Lee


----------



## jennyema

QSis said:
			
		

> I love poached chicken breasts to use in other dishes. They are done in 10 minutes. Saw Rachel Ray poach some boneless, skinless breasts tonight that looked perfect.
> 
> She was making soup, and poached 6 breasts in 6 cups of chicken broth, with some diced vegetables and herbs. Here's the poaching part of that recipe:
> 
> "Cover the pot and raise heat to bring liquid to a boil. Add chicken to the pot, cover and reduce heat to medium low. Poach the chicken 10 minutes. Uncover the pot. Remove chicken and slice."
> 
> Honestly, that's all you need. It's done and it's moist and tender.
> 
> Lee


 

You don't even need to reduce the heat to medium low. You can turn the heat off but keep pot on burner. I learned this from *Marmalady*.

Like *Andy* said, vigorously boiling chicken will ruin it.


----------



## QSis

jennyema said:
			
		

> You don't even need to reduce the heat to medium low. You can turn the heat off but keep pot on burner. I learned this from *Marmalady*.


 
I've done that, too, jenny, and it's excellent!  Thanks for the reminder!

Lee


----------

